
Which tool do you use for making software engineering diagrams? - AshishGupta93
I&#x27;ve tried few options like draw.io, creately, gliffy, etc.
I want to know which tool your engineering team is using and how is it better than others?
======
RBerenguel
For my own use, I use pen and paper (for program design/brainstorming) and
Inkscape if I need to have a diagram in a document (occasionally I use emacs'
artist mode and ditaa for fun, too). At work, we use (org-wide) LucidCharts,
which is decent enough at what it does (online diagramming tool with good
collaboration abilities, can be embedded easily)

~~~
AshishGupta93
I also use pen and paper a lot. Found Pencil
([https://github.com/evolus/pencil](https://github.com/evolus/pencil)) which
is similar to Inkscape (UI/UX is little better).

Will check LucidCharts for teams.

------
br1n0
you can use dia on linux, or graphviz (if you configure), here the gallery
[http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery.php](http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery.php)

------
AshishGupta93
Here are few tools I found -

Gliffy - gliffy.com

Draw.io - draw.io

Creately - creately.com

RealtimeBoard - realtimeboard.com

LucidChart - lucidchart.com

Bubbl - bubbl.us

Textografo - textografo.com

Smartdraw - smartdraw.com

Edrawsoft - edrawsoft.com

Microsoft Visio

I've not used all of them. Looking for suggestions (preferably free tool).

------
cholantesh
Pen and paper/whiteboard, Moqups, and Visio.

